# Bandwidth Sale! ** 1Gbps Uplink Unmetered Included ** Xeon E3, E5, and Dual!



## oneilonline (Oct 16, 2014)

*Watta Server offers 80+ CPU Types @ 28 Locations!!!*

 

*What makes Watta Server different?*

It is simple: we offer premium, cutting edge solutions at fantastic prices.

Many believe it is not possible to get quality support and quality hardware with cheap prices: we believe it *IS* possible!

We have been around since 1994 because we genuinely care about our customers. We are here for YOU! Our support and tech staff are online 24/7 available to support you, and will work with you through the entire process from start to finish. Give us a try, test us! Submit a support ticket today and see how fast our response time is!

 

*Pride in our Network!*

We maintain facilities located across the US and Europe to ensure the best response times and latency times. Our highly scalable network with more than 1000+ Gigabit per second network capacity has diverse paths from each of our datacenters to provide for industry-leading quality fiber optic connectivity through such providers as Internap, Level3, Qwest, Abovenet, and Cogent. Our fully redundant, load balanced, core network and backbone connectivity is unsurpassed in its efficiency and performance. This unique combination provides a superior network infrastructure with an unmatched quality of service.

 

Thousands of clients around the globe choose Watta Server for the superior reliability our world-class data centers provide, with unparalleled security, network availability, capacity, processing power and operations management. With your IT infrastructure safe in our data centers, you can focus on cutting operational costs and on managing your core business success, not its servers.

 

 

*Data Center Locations:*

Seattle, WA

Los Angeles, CA

San Francisco, CA

San Jose, CA

Denver, CO

Chicago, IL

Kansas City, MO

Las Vegas, NV

Dallas, TX

Houston, TX

Phoenix, AZ

Buffalo, NY

New York, NY

Camden, NJ

Newark, NJ

Manassas, VA

Lenoir, NC

Atlanta, GA

Orlando, FL

West Palm Beach, FL

Miami, FL

Amsterdam, NL

London, UK

Dusseldorf, DE

Frankfurt, DE

Paris, FR

Zlin, CZ

 

 

*What we have available:*

i3, i5, i7, E3, E5, and Dual Xeon Available!

AMD CPUs Available!

100Mbps, 1Gbps, 10Gbps Uplink Available!

10TB, 15TB, 20TB, 50TB, 100TB, Unmetered Bandwidth Available!

8GB, 16GB, 32GB, 72GB, 128GB RAM Available!

IPMI, KVM/IP, On-Demand KVM/IP Available!

IPv6 Available!

 

 

*What's included in every Dedicated Server*

Full root/administrator access

24 x 7 x 365 Server Monitoring

24 x 7 x 365 Hardware Replacement

24 x 7 x 365 Customer Support

IPMI / KVM/IP On Demand

DDoS Protection up to 5GB/sec – Automated Null Route at 10GB+/sec

SLA 99.9% Uptime at all our datacenters

 

WattaServer.com

Watta VPS

Watta Dedicated Server

 

*Many more discounts on our website!*

Price Range Starting at $39.00 to $440.00

 

==============================================

 

*1Gbps UNMETERED for FREE !!!*

Bandwidth Sale for all our servers at our Los Angeles Datacenter!!!

Dual Xeon L5520, L5639, and E5620 cpus are available at these datacenters.

Many custom configurations to choose from!

Watta Dedicated Server

 

*1Gbps UNMETERED for ONLY $10 !!!*

Bandwidth Sale for all our servers at our datacenter in Denver, CO and Zlin, CZ!!!

AMD FX-8120, AMD Athlon II, AMD Phenom, Intel i7, Dual Intel Xeon 5520, and Dual AMD Opteron cpus are available at these datacenters.

Many custom configurations to choose from!

Watta Dedicated Server

 

----------------------------------------------

 

*Dual Xeon L5520*

24 GB RAM

1 TB HD OR 120GB SSD

1 GB Uplink

Unmetered BW

4 IPs

IPMI & IPv6

DDoS Protection

Los Angeles, CA

Free Setup

*$85.00 /month*

 

*Dual Xeon L5639*

24 GB RAM

1 TB HD OR 120GB SSD

1 GB Uplink

Unmetered BW

4 IPs

IPMI & IPv6

DDoS Protection

Los Angeles, CA

Free Setup

*$110.00 /month*

 

*Dual Xeon L5639*

48 GB RAM

1 TB HD OR 120GB SSD

1 GB Uplink

Unmetered BW

4 IPs

IPMI & IPv6

DDoS Protection

Los Angeles, CA

Free Setup

*$125.00 /month*

 

*Dual Xeon L5520*

36 GB RAM

2 TB HD

1 GB Uplink

10TB or Unmetered BW +$10

4 IPs

IPMI & IPv6

DDoS Protection

Denver, CO

Free Setup

*$144.00 /month*

 

*Dual Xeon L5620*

64 GB RAM

1 TB HD OR 120GB SSD

1 GB Uplink

Unmetered BW

4 IPs

IPMI & IPv6

DDoS Protection

Los Angeles, CA

Free Setup

*$185.00 /month*

 

==============================================

 

*Many more discounts on our website!*

 

Support 24 Hours A Day, 7 Days A Week, 365 Days A Year!

All of our datacenters are manned 24 hours a day!

Ping Tests and Download Tests are available on our website.

WattaServers are owned and maintained by our parent company ONeilOnline.

More information can be found about our datacenters here.

 

WattaServer.com

Watta VPS

Watta Dedicated Server


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello,

Your datacenter page is completely broken.  Could you please fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## oneilonline (Oct 21, 2014)

I guess its not possible to edit threads...!?! LOL

http://www.wattaserver.com/ourdatacenter.php


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2014)

oneilonline said:


> I guess its not possible to edit threads...!?! LOL
> 
> http://www.wattaserver.com/ourdatacenter.php


That is to avoid people from editing threads avoid after they've been approved. If you would like something changed just report the thread or post it in the section where you can request assistance


----------

